# Java Moss - Arrived Brown??



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

So I just ordered a whole bunch of java moss and flame moss from AqMagic, and while the flame moss seems to have arrived more or less healthy, the java moss (which I ordered 3 large bags of) does not look to be in as great of a shape.

They arrived in ziploc bags with very little water. I put them in bowls with tap water for now. The java moss is making the water a bit brown, and there is very little green.

Is it salavageable or should I contact the seller?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It won't recover.. if there are green strands they will eventually multiply. But if most of it is dead I would contact the seller.

I ordered from them once, and it took 3 weeks for the plants to come. I also found that they ship the plants in illegally (your envelope might have said something like "home decor" on it). So if at any point customs opens the envelope, they'll trash the plants and AqMagic won't refund you. It's really unlikely that that would happen, but it does occur.

If you want, I can send you some java moss in the post for free. I've never shipped plants so it'll be practice for me. I'm only about 3 hours away from you so it would be pretty quick.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Olympia said:


> It won't recover.. if there are green strands they will eventually multiply. But if most of it is dead I would contact the seller.
> 
> I ordered from them once, and it took 3 weeks for the plants to come. I also found that they ship the plants in illegally (your envelope might have said something like "home decor" on it). So if at any point customs opens the envelope, they'll trash the plants and AqMagic won't refund you. It's really unlikely that that would happen, but it does occur.
> 
> If you want, I can send you some java moss in the post for free. I've never shipped plants so it'll be practice for me. I'm only about 3 hours away from you so it would be pretty quick.


Awe man...  I ordered so much of it too! On eBay it said it would take less than the amount of time it took for the actual package to arrive.

Yeah I don't think I'll order from them again...

That's so nice of you! I'll PM you


----------

